# Sicherheitschecks Flughafen



## b1gfoot (22. August 2007)

wie hoch ist das Risiko 2gramm Marihuana im Handgepäck innerhalb Deutschland mitzubefördern?
wird mit Hunden kontrolliert?

düsseldorfer flughafen


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (22. August 2007)

You made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (22. August 2007)

b1gfoot schrieb:


> wie hoch ist das Risiko 2gramm Marihuana im Handgepäck innerhalb Deutschland mitzubefördern?
> wird mit Hunden kontrolliert?
> 
> düsseldorfer flughafen



Versuchs doch einfach..
wenn du geschnappt wirst pech gehabt, wenn du es geschaft hast kannst ja ller Welt berichten wie gut du als (Schmuggler) bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mal wer soch schwachsinnige Post löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (23. August 2007)

Sag du wurdest beklaut und der Dieb hat es dir während des Diebstahls untergejubelt!


----------



## shadow24 (23. August 2007)

b1gfoot schrieb:


> wie hoch ist das Risiko 2gramm Marihuana im Handgepäck innerhalb Deutschland mitzubefördern?
> wird mit Hunden kontrolliert?
> 
> düsseldorfer flughafen


back doch dein Shit einfach in ein schönen Kuchen rein...das riechen die Hunde bestimmt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eins solltest du dabei bedenken:falls du zu deiner Oma fliegst, versteck den Kuchen.nicht das sie denkt du hast ihr den gebacken und sie stellt ihn auf dem Tisch des Nachmittagskränzchens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (23. August 2007)

teste es plz mal und erzähl mal davon und nimm nicht 2 gramm probiers mit 20 kilo oder so das fällt weniger auf


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (24. August 2007)

Ich kann das zwar nicht gutheissen aber hier einmal der ultimative Trick:

Erzähl dem Zoll du bist Druide und das Gras gehört zu deinen T1 Schultern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (24. August 2007)

Aggronuckel schrieb:


> Ich kann das zwar nicht gutheissen aber hier einmal der ultimative Trick:
> 
> Erzähl dem Zoll du bist Druide und das Gras gehört zu deinen T1 Schultern.
> 
> ...



loool


----------



## Stoffl (24. August 2007)

Wenn du Glück hast riechen die Hunde das nicht. Ich bezweifle es aber...


----------



## artumes (24. August 2007)

Ein Freund von mir hat es geschafft Gras vakuumverpackt in einer Shampooflasche schwimmend nach Frankreich rüberzufliegen.

Hätte es nicht geklappt wären es wohl langweilige 2 Wochen bei den Großeltern geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


100%ige Garantie hat man wohl nie...


----------



## b1gfoot (24. August 2007)

so in düsseldorf und leipzig hatten sie keine hunde

aber trotzdem werden die taschen durchgeleuchtet und es werden verdächtige teile nachgeguckt, aber alles was nicht nach sprengstoff aussieht geht durch

wollte ja nix schmuggeln deshalb gings das ich einfach schonmal alles vorgedreht in kippenpackung gesteckt hab

am stück gehts höchstwarscheinlich in die hose aber so dumm ist wohl keiner...


----------



## Knochentier (24. August 2007)

naja hunde habe ich in düsseldorf auch nirgends gesehen, aber mir wärs trotzdem zu riskant ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. August 2007)

probier es aus - nacher biste so wieso schlauer, also have a try : )

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2007)

Pack es in ne kleine Tüte, schlucks runter und wenn du zu Hause bist, gehste aufs Klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (24. August 2007)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Pack es in ne kleine Tüte, schlucks runter und wenn du zu Hause bist, gehste aufs Klo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihh du bist ein Schw.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat man füher (heut noch) mit anderen Drogen gemacht, kamm immer Sehrgut bei Sodbrennen oder wenn die einer in Bauch gboxt hat, der Kick schlechthin und das gibs nur einmalig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich denke mal 2 Gramm... wie schwer is ne Zigarette ? gehöhrt Mario & Anna nicht mitlerweile zur Zollfreien Ware im Eigenkonsum oder gibs das immer noch auf Rezept in der Apotheke ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1gfoot (26. August 2007)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> gehöhrt Mario & Anna nicht mitlerweile zur Zollfreien Ware im Eigenkonsum oder gibs das immer noch auf Rezept in der Apotheke ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol weder das eine noch das andere

vor ein paar tagen gab es das erste mal in deutschland an der apotheke cannabis gegen schmerzen


----------



## DanB (19. September 2007)

omg habt ihr keine andern probs im leben als 2gramm zu schmuggeln?
und wenn du deien drogen umbedingt brauchst dann kaf dir da welche wo du hinfliegst-.-





DanB


----------



## Shady88 (19. September 2007)

Musse dir innen ***** stecken,dann gehts denk ich


----------



## AhLuuum (19. September 2007)

"Und diese Uhr war am Handgelenk deines Daddys, als er über Hanoi abgeschossen wurde. Er wurde gefangen genommen, in ein vietnamesisches Gefangenenlager gesteckt. Er wusste, wenn die Reisfresser die Uhr entdecken würden, würden sie sie konfeszieren, sie ihm wegnehmen. So wie dein Dad es sah, war diese Uhr dein Erbe. Er wollte verdammt sein, wenn irgendwelche Schlitzaugen nach dem Erbe seines Sohnes grabschen würden, *also versteckte er sie an dem einzig sicheren Ort, den er kannte, seinem Arsch.* Fünf ganze Jahre lang trug er diese Uhr in seinem Arsch. Und dann, als er an der Uhr erkrankte, gab er mir die Uhr und ich versteckte diesen Metallhaufen zwei Jahre lang in meinem Arsch."


----------



## Dogar (19. September 2007)

na ein glück das ich kein Psychiater binn ...

Ansonsten 

Finger weg von den Drogen. 

ansonsten finde ich das der Thread hier zu gehört. Das Buffed.de forum ist kein Ort um sich über Drogen dieser Kategorie zu unterhalten!


----------



## Thront (19. September 2007)

ach er wollte sich doch nur unterschwellig damit profilieren das ern kuuuuhla kiffa is.. 

nun gut, n harter bursche biste.


----------



## DanB (24. September 2007)

Dogar schrieb:


> na ein glück das ich kein Psychiater binn ...
> 
> Ansonsten
> 
> ...



Ich bin deienr Meinung und finde das man das  buffed.de Forum nicht dazu benutzen sollte um herauszu finden wie man Drogen schmuggelt.
Also würde ich auch mal vorschlagen den Thread endlich zu schließen.



Thront schrieb:


> ach er wollte sich doch nur unterschwellig damit profilieren das ern kuuuuhla kiffa is..
> 
> nun gut, n harter bursche biste.




Könnte glatt von mir sein ^^



DanB


----------



## vikale (26. September 2007)

Hi,
Also bei 2g kann dir gar nix passieren,
höhstens kontrollieren sie noch sein Reisegepäck, aber Strafen gibs dafür keine, es wird dir lediglich dein Gras abgenommen.
Jedoch bekommst du einen kleinen Vormerk (nix gerichtliches oder so) und bei widerholungen dieser Handlungen, kanns passieren das sie dich am arsch haben.
Prinzipiell würd ich dir aber vom Konsum von Drogen abhalten.
Ja ich weis das geil is, billiger als saufen und "gesünder".

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, das Thema ha nix in einem solchen forum verloren.
Obwohls mit ein paar deppen sicher ausgeartet wäre^^.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Sarkash (24. Oktober 2007)

Verpack das dicht, häng es an ne schnur die du dir an einen Zahn hängst und schluck das runter...wenn du da bist, ziehste es wieder raus aber vorsicht ich weis nich ob das so angenehm is ^^


----------



## Destilatus (26. Oktober 2007)

Ahoi, 

erstma voll den krassen respek aldaaa 2g aldaa geil aldaaa -.- 

1. Jeder Flughafen hat Hunde. Die habe 100% auch dein Gepäck kontrolliert. 

2. Weis ich nett was das Thema hier soll. Wir sind hier bei Buffed und net bei www.wie-schmuggel-ich-drogen.de

3. Einer hat hier geschrieben : Naja 2g da machen die nix, blablabla eingenbedarf blablabla, FALSCH : Der Zoll muss dich festnehmen und bekommst auch ein Verfahren an den Hals, wegen einfuh illigaller Drogen und und und. 

Also, bitte gehe wieder in den Drogen konsumieren aber frage hier nie wieder wie du die ranholen kannst. plz close den Fred. 


Danke


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2007)

lol ausprobieren würd ich sagen. in dresden gibts keine hunde an den koffern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol lol lol

achja ibtc


----------

